# Genetics?



## suzy cremecheese (Oct 6, 2006)

How about a genetics and breeding forum? Otherwise where does that stuff go? Thanks

sc


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 8, 2006)

for now untill we have enough posts to fill a whole section put it under seed and strain reviews.


----------



## tarkus (Oct 8, 2006)

hey creamcheeese r u a zappa fan ?????


----------



## suzy cremecheese (Oct 8, 2006)

very observant my friend.


----------

